# neue HD! Empfehlungen?



## Shiivva (7. März 2002)

Hi!

Möchte mir diesen Monat eine neue Festplatte kaufen. Bin aber, weil es soooooooo viele gibt, ziemlich überfordert...
D.h. ich weiss gar nicht so recht, worauf ich überall achten muss.
Folgende Punkte hab ich mir schon überlegt:

- mind. 60 GB
- 7200 rpm
- ata-100 oder besser noch 133
- sollte im Ruhestand (und auch im "Arbeitsmodus") leise sein!
- schnelle zugriffszeit
- nicht mehr als 250 € sollte sie kosten

muss ich sonst noch auf was achten?

--> könnt ihr mir da eine spezielle empfehlen?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (7. März 2002)

******e man ich tippe den Text nun zu zweiten mal ein, nachdem ich auf Cookies zurücksetzen geklickt hatte...
Naja auf jedenfall:

Die derzeit schnellste nicht SCSI Platte ist die Wester Digital 80BB.
Sie ist nicht ganz leise aber wirklich sauschnell -> halt ne pure Power Platte. Wenn du Glück hast kriegst du sie für 250€.
Ist wirklich n gutes Ding. Bevor ich sie mir gekauft hab, hab ich sicher tausende Tests gelesen, in Excel Statistiken gemacht. Best price / Leistung / Größe usw. Und als Ergebnis kam die WD halt raus.


----------



## Avariel (7. März 2002)

Gleiche Empfehlung von mir, die Western Digital ist nicht zu schlagen.

cya
Avariel


----------



## Shiivva (7. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Sie ist nicht ganz leise *



heisst? ok, das kann man vermutlich nicht soooo sagen, aber hast du nen Vergleich?
Bei meiner jetztigen nervts mit nämlich extrem, dass sie so laut ist....


----------



## Freaky (7. März 2002)

*hmm...*

moin


wie wäre es mit den neuen von ibm die (vancouver)
Deskstar 120GXP/40GB UIDE100 7200rpm - A für 150€
Deskstar 120GXP/60GB UIDE100 7200rpm - A für 185€
Deskstar 120GXP/80GB UIDE100 7200rpm - A für 250€

sind "relativ" leise. 

die western digital
WD800BB 80 GB ATA100 7200rpm 3,5" 2MB 3 Jahre Garantie - A für 230€

die wd 60gig & ibm 60gig tun sich nix im preis !!!

ich würd die ibm 60gb nehmen oder wenn du viel platz brauchst dan die  von ibm !!

ist nur ja nur meine meinung.

bis im sommer

gruß 
freaky


----------



## BubiBohnensack (7. März 2002)

Hmm Vergleich? Kann schwer werden. Schau mal unter chip.de, wie laut die sind und dann:

Dezibelskala ist nicht, wie unser Zahlensystem. 

6DB ist doppelt so laut wie 4DB. Da kannst du dir ja ausrechnen, wie laut die Unterschiede sind, obwohl sie immer so gering aussehen so á la Festplatte 1 = 40 DB Festplatte 2=37DB. 
Festplatte 2 ist in diesem Fall 2,5x so laut wie Festplatte 1. 
Etwa alle 2DB wirds dopppelt so laut. 

Wie laut du sie wahrnimmst hängt immer von der Gesamtlautstärke des Computers und Raumes ab. In meinem Rechner höhre ich die Festplatte definitiv nicht.
Bei dem Dell von meinen Eltern ist eine laut Test leisere 7200er Platte aber gut deutlich rauszuhöhren (Lesekopf und so dieses RATTATATTATA).
Der Compi ist aber in sachen Lautstärke sowieso ne Sensation:
Beim Anschalten ist er die ersten 15min icht zu hören. Den Betriebsstatus erkennt man da nur an den LED's.


----------



## Avariel (7. März 2002)

Also ich hör bei meiner Western Digital eigentlich nicht viel, außer vielleicht ein leises Brummen, wenn ich sie doch mal bis an die Grenzen belaste


----------



## Nils Hitze (7. März 2002)

*Für alle die's leise wollen ...*

wäre eine Modifikation eines Wechselplattenrahmens
bzw. eines Festplattenkühlers zu empfehlen.

Als Dämmmaterial empfiehlt sich Schaumstoff oder Kork.
Andere Möglichkeiten findest du hier :
http://www.oc-dreamland.de/sites/shop/tower.htm

Ganz davon abgesehen das eine 7200 rpm HDD geringfügig
warm läuft wenn man sie etwas länger laufen lässt, kann
man mit einem solchen Rahmen und ein wenig Zeit auch
eine annehmbare Dämpfung erzielen.

Umgebungstemperatur: 20°C 
Gehäuseinnentemperatur 32°C 
Festplatten-Temp. ohne Festplattenkühler: 52°C 
Festplatten-Temp. mit Festplattenkühler: 29°C 

http://www.pc-cooling.de/hdd/ti010.htm

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## Shiivva (7. März 2002)

das nenne ich eine gute Idee!
Ich hab meine HD nämlich in nem Wechselrahmen und frage mich die ganze Zeit schon, ob man die nicht irgendwie dämmen kann.
DANKE.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. März 2002)

Pass bei einer 7200er Platte bloß auf die Hitzeentwicklung in einem gedämpften Wechselrahmen auf. Kannst natürlich noch einen Festplattekühler einbauen, dann ist der Lautstärkevorteil aber wieder weg.


----------



## Eyewitness (8. März 2002)

Hm, Ich würde die IBM nehmen und unter keinen Umständen die Western Digital. Mit WD haben wir in der Firma bisher nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Der Service ist nicht gut, die Qualität der Platten läßt zu wünschen übrig... Mußten wir leider schon viel zu oft austauschen. IBM macht da weniger Probleme.

Das ist zumindest der Erfahrungswert bei uns in der Firma.


----------



## dfd1 (11. März 2002)

*Festplatten*

Maxtor werden schnell warm :[ und sind von der Lautstärke mittlemässig
Western haben normalerweise gute Qualtiät, keine grosse Hitzeentwicklung aber denoch ein unangenehmes Laufgeräusch (meine Erfahrung)

IBM sind leise, gute Qualität und bleiben Kühl.;-)


----------



## Freaky (11. März 2002)

*Re: Festplatten*



> *
> IBM sind leise, gute Qualität und bleiben Kühl.;-) *




hehe sag ich doch IBM sind im preis etwas teurer aber die dinger halten ein leben lang...naja fast.. 
und laut sind die nicht hab selber 2x40gb 7.200 und eine 80gb 7.200 drin..


----------

